# how much are baby pigeons supposed to sleep?



## Sarahanne1984 (Aug 15, 2013)

so i had an adult pigeon quite a few years ago, and decided recently to get another one as an indoor companion animal, this time the one i have is almost 3 weeks old and im hand feeding. never had one so young. i was curious, at that age are they supposed to sleep a ton like other baby animals? i'm only really familiar with adult birds who are alert and awake all day and sleep at night. he goes through spurts where he has tons of energy and plays and eats and interacts, and then he just acts exhausted and cant keep his eyes open and will crawl up on my chest and and wants to cuddle and goes to sleep. he does this 3 or 4 times a day and i rather enjoy it, and he seems very healthy, i was just curious if he should sleep so much, or if ive done something that's interrupted him sleeping at night or something. 

(This is my first post! i finally decided to join since i'm constantly on here looking at info! hi everybody  )


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I'm sorry no one answered your post. It's kind of hard to tell, not seeing him. But if he seems healthy and energetic most of the time, then he's probably fine. Is he eating and drinking? Are you hand feeding him? What are you giving him? Have you taught him to drink yet? Do you have a picture of him that you can post?


----------



## Sarahanne1984 (Aug 15, 2013)

Jay3 said:


> I'm sorry no one answered your post. It's kind of hard to tell, not seeing him. But if he seems healthy and energetic most of the time, then he's probably fine. Is he eating and drinking? Are you hand feeding him? What are you giving him? Have you taught him to drink yet? Do you have a picture of him that you can post?


im mainly wondering if they take "naps" in the day. ive noticed its usually after he eats and his crop is full he'll sit with me and if i pet him a while he lays down and falls asleep. id like to think that he just likes me lol. but ive never had a bird actually sleep on me except for my duck who i also hand reared. and ive had lots of birds but not any babies. he LOVES to eat. he gets so excited about eating that he beats me up with his wings he squawks and dances around on my lap i have to hold him still to get the food in his mouth.
he's hand feeding eating kaytee exact for his main 3 feedings and then he picks at a few small canary seeds and some small zupreme dye free pellets. he drinks water from a bowl and a large size dog water bottle. i know people say they cant drink from a rabbit type bottle but he does, because its the large dog size it pushes the ball up with his beak and puts his whole beak inside it and sucks water. i also give him a bowl so he can drink or bathe and do what he wants with it, i mainly gave him the bottle to see if he would figure it out and for his entertainment but at some point if im sure hes getting enough water from it i might switch because it would stay cleaner. im going to try to post phtots but i dont have a real camera only my phone so i dont know how clear they will be


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Sure they nap. He's probably full of food, and warm because you are holding him, so he just takes a nap. Very cute. 
What happened to his tail?


----------



## Sarahanne1984 (Aug 15, 2013)

Jay3 said:


> Sure they nap. He's probably full of food, and warm because you are holding him, so he just takes a nap. Very cute.
> What happened to his tail?


nothing happened to his tail. in those pics it just hadnt grown much yet or it was the angle of the picture maybe. its long now with a stripe across the end, so i know its all there.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

In the pic it looked like it wasn't there much. Show have been longer by that time.


----------



## Sarahanne1984 (Aug 15, 2013)

Jay3 said:


> In the pic it looked like it wasn't there much. Show have been longer by that time.


they were at 2 weeks and 2 days he was still bald on his chest and underneath his wings and his butt was fluffy. he might have just been large but younger than we thought. he'll be 4 weeks in a day or two now (as far as i know) and weighs 1.10 lbs. his tail is long and hes almost fully feathed. he flew the first time yesterday. he still has a couple quills under his wings and around his beak and 3 or 4 little yellow threads left of his baby fluff around his head and butt. but he looks a lot more like an adult now. and according to my daughter "has stopped being ugly" lol. he is still my afternoon nap buddy though. im starting to think its just something he enjoys.


----------

